# Solved: Issue with Printer



## chriswarren972 (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi team,

I've got a rather irritating issue. I've got a printer that won't let me print to it from the only device that actually needs to print from it. I've got Windows Server 2003 installed, and I need to print to a HP Color Laserjet CM2320 printer. Any other computer can print to it just fine, and the server can print to several other printers with no problem but not this one. I've got it's IP already configured and it was working just fine up until just a few days ago. I've downloaded and installed the latest drivers for the printer, but I don't know what else to do. Any suggestions would be helpful.


----------



## Hitori (Mar 8, 2013)

So pinging the printer from the server gets a reply?
And the port used for the printer is a manually created TCP IP port?

If you try accessing the Properties of the printer, do you get in or is there an error?
Assuming you can get into the Properties, try printing a Test page and see what error it generates, then try checking the System & Application logs and see if any errors show up.


----------



## chriswarren972 (Mar 7, 2013)

I resolved the issue on this one. I went to the printer in devices and printers, then went to the print server properties and deleted the excess ports that were created by the various failed attempts. Once I did that and started fresh on the IP address port it worked like a champ.


----------

